# Fünf Züge laufen! video



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I had all five trains running the other afternoon. If I'd had a sixth train it would have been running on the branch line.

There are two running on the eastbound tracks, two running on the westbound tracks, and one on the branch line.

DB Br.120 (blue)
DB Br.111 (München 850th Anniversary)
DB Br.187 (red)

ÖBB 1014 (red/white)
ÖBB 2143 (dk gray, red, beige)

I hate trying to post a video on this site. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

WOW!! :appl:


----------

